
Your Company Wants to Know If You’ve Lost Weight - joeyespo
https://www.wsj.com/articles/does-your-company-need-to-know-your-body-mass-index-11549902536
======
greenyoda
Paywall workaround: [https://outline.com/xw2jV9](https://outline.com/xw2jV9)

